# Band Saw Resoration



## preeber (Nov 22, 2017)

About 6 months ago I started restoring a 1978 Roll-In Band Saw that had seen better days. I recorded the restoration process and I thought I would share the video below with you. 

https://youtu.be/44k5-bVBHCE


----------



## bazmak (Nov 22, 2017)

An interesting and well made video of a nice bandsaw. My only critisism
would be that of the 24min length over half was spray painting


----------



## pp2076 (Nov 23, 2017)

I would title the video 'Spray painting a bandsaw with a nausea-inducing head mounted camera'


----------



## retailer (Nov 23, 2017)

Informative if you've never used a spray gun before thanks for the video


----------



## idahoan (Nov 24, 2017)

Nice restoration, I'm pretty sure that you will enjoy your Roll-In saw.
I purchased mine some years ago that was used in a mold shop and spent most of it's life cutting up EDM electrode stock. You couldn't get close to it with out turning black.

When I had it stripped down to the frame and saw carriage I rolled it out in the driveway and hosed it down with some detergent and and hot water. I also had wheels, motor and gearbox removed at this time.

I had thought about repainting it but decided not to; although blue is not my  choice of color for shop equipment.

Not wanting to spend over $600.00 for a new hydraulic cylinder I decided to make a new one from scratch. I put the control up on the side of the table which makes it convenient to use. 

I also added a fence with an adjustable stop and clamps which really makes the saw more useful.

A latching relay motor control was added so when the saw reaches the end of the cut it shuts off.

I kind of drug my feet when I had the chance to purchase it, but have never been sorry that I decided to go ahead and get it.

Dave


----------



## preeber (Nov 25, 2017)

idahoan, that is a great looking Roll-in, how do you keep the table so shinny, mine goes dull one day after cleaning. Also, any data you can provide on those vises would be great, the ones Roll-In sells are very expensive and I'm looking for an alternative.


----------



## idahoan (Nov 26, 2017)

I cleaned up the table with some Scotch-Brite on an orbital sander. My shop is heated and we don't have very much humidity in Boise, I just wipe it with an oily rag and it stays in pretty good shape.

As you can see I copied the vise design from the one on my Ellis saw. I picked up the Heinrich fixture locks used, at reasonable cost from a local used machinery dealer. eBay might be a good place to look; they are close to $100 new. I made all the rest and probably still have the CAD files if that would help. The two piece fence is bolted to the back edge of the table and is easy to remove if more space is needed. 
I originally only made one clamp but quickly decided how much more useful two of them would be, so I made the second one. I can get a 6" wide piece in the saw using the front set of holes, any wider and the clamps are easily moved to the rear set of holes.

The saw works so well I haven't used the Ellis horizontal in years; if I did more fabrication that may be a different story. I do mostly machine work, it is very handy to be able to walk up to the saw set the stop, clamp the work, start the cut and walk away. This also makes repetitive cuts easy, once set up you clamp the stock then move the left stop out of the way. because the right hand stop is still clamped tight all you need to do for the next parts is slide the left stop back over, lock it in place and slide the stock over for the next cut.

Dave


----------



## preeber (Nov 26, 2017)

idahoan,

I you could please send me the files that would great. My email address is [email protected]. 

Thanks


----------

